# New Member



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi all,

im a new member over here. I just bought my Maxima last September 2002. The maxima we have here in Saudi arabia is different, cuz the 2002 models still comes with the 3.0 engine 5spd manual. Hope we can find a lot of intresting subject to share togethere and see you then .


----------



## MGBRaceman (Nov 22, 2002)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the boards man, I used to drive a J30 maxima, I still want one. I'm goingto buy one here soon. we can have some good discussions on tuning.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll bring the tea and cookies!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks guys for your reply. I did have a race last thursday with a Renault Clio its 177Hp car with a weight of 980kg.(2156pound). and we were together at the 1st and second gear and on the third i start taking off. what do you think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey. I think you could smoke a better car than that...Maxima's are the BEST!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

you are right bro, but the Renault is much faster on the take off. If we just had on a higher speed, he wount hold with me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

if you haven't done any mods yet, I would go ahead and do a strut tower brace and a pop filter at the minimum dude. You will not be sorry.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

*MaXiMa's*

Ok here's where all of your nissan expertice comes into action... Im looking for a 3rd generation Maxima (89-94), I heard that the SOHC VG30E had a better hp to weight ratio, but the DOHC has 30 HP more... what do you think is a better decision(all opinions are welcome)?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

welcome......cool another Maxima driver woohooo!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

cneary812 said:


> *if you haven't done any mods yet, I would go ahead and do a strut tower brace and a pop filter at the minimum dude. You will not be sorry. *










this was true about the ratio but there is more aftermarket support for the 4th and 5th gen Maximas than the 3rd gen's...
as far as performance stuff...


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

thx for the advice, but i heard that the Y pipe is the most modification part that do a real different in your car!!!!!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

one_bad_max said:


> *thx for the advice, but i heard that the Y pipe is the most modification part that do a real different in your car!!!!! *




here................


http://warpspeedperformance.com/

the y-pipe is the biggest and best HP mod for the Maxima 

next of course is S/C,Turbo or Nitrous...but for the bolt on mods the y-pipe is the best HP mod....


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

cool I was thinking about doing the y-pipe mod myself. I replace old warn out parts with their performance upgrades. 

As for the difference between the VE and VG engines, the 92-94 SE with the DOHC VE engine has a few problems ie Crank angle sensor, VCT, but shares some other problems with its counter part the VG. You can actually get more parts for the VG than the VE, but, I like my VE (do have the VCT problem currently) but it is a fast car. The timing chains are a nice + over the VG's belt that needs replacing every 60K.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Im not sure what the VCT is, but my timing belt blew (with only 40k mi. on it!) , and screwed my whole engine up, and bent quite a few things in it. Im just gonna get a replacement VG. So im deffinetly gonna do the timing chain as apposed to the belt on my next engine.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

But without the intake, you won't realize the full benenfits of the Y-Pipe.



one_bad_max said:


> *thx for the advice, but i heard that the Y pipe is the most modification part that do a real different in your car!!!!! *


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

which intake are you talking about !!


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

one_bad_max said:


> *which intake are you talking about !! *


any intake 

more air in(intake) more air out(y-pipe) best HP combo for a Maxima before Superchargers, Turbos or Nitrous....

http://www.custommaxima.com/JimWolfIntake.htm


http://www.custommaxima.com/PlaceRacingCAI.htm


http://frankencar.com/

http://store.yahoo.com/southwestautoworks2002-store/20nismaxperp.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

The VTC is the Variable Timing Control (I accidently reversed the letters before sorry). On all the VE, and VQ engines (DOHC) they have variable timing control. In the VE engine they had problems with the oiling system to the VTC sprockets at the top of the engine causing the springs to get weak over time and eventually fail to work properly. I don't believe that you can put a chain on a VG30E engine but I could be wrong. If you want the benefit of the timing chain you should get the VE30DE engine, my advise would be to run full synthetic oil to prevent the VTC problem. I have been running blend but will go full out Mobil 1 from now on.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> *this was true about the ratio but there is more aftermarket support for the 4th and 5th gen Maximas than the 3rd gen's...
> as far as performance stuff... *


Maybe if you're looking for crappy tail lights or funky body kits. Otherwise, you're going to be very dissapointed. Superchargers out-of-the-box and stuff are cool, if you drive a civic that's slow no matter. If you want a real engine, go with the lesser VG30E. It's one of the most indestructable engines Nissan has ever built, and has hella pull from the line.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: MaXiMa's*



Jordass2986 said:


> *Ok here's where all of your nissan expertice comes into action... Im looking for a 3rd generation Maxima (89-94), I heard that the SOHC VG30E had a better hp to weight ratio, but the DOHC has 30 HP more... what do you think is a better decision(all opinions are welcome)? *


Your best bet is an SE 5 speed 89-91. It has the lesser hp VG30E SOHC has opposed to the higher hp VE30DE DOHC. More pull and fewer problems with the VG. Trust me, I've owned and tuned both. VGs are rated at 160hp as upposed the the VEs 190hp, but my current VG will smoke any VE on the road, and most VQs too...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> *here................
> 
> 
> http://warpspeedperformance.com/
> ...


You won't get a ton of hp gain from the y-pipe, but it is by far the best bang-for-your-buck...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Jordass2986 said:


> *Im not sure what the VCT is, but my timing belt blew (with only 40k mi. on it!) , and screwed my whole engine up, and bent quite a few things in it. Im just gonna get a replacement VG. So im deffinetly gonna do the timing chain as apposed to the belt on my next engine. *


VTC-variable timing control. It sucks, it was ahead of it's time and gave birth to the current VQ technology, but was never right and always fails. One of the most expensive and difficult repairs you could have...


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Performance stuff for the 4th and 5th gen Maximas is pretty prevalent now, 1 SC kit, 2 turbo kits, 5 different Y-Pipes, like 8 different intakes, LSD's, clutches, etc. It's all there. They also have cams now, variable intakes, and the list goes on. 



nismo1989 said:


> *Maybe if you're looking for crappy tail lights or funky body kits. Otherwise, you're going to be very dissapointed. Superchargers out-of-the-box and stuff are cool, if you drive a civic that's slow no matter. If you want a real engine, go with the lesser VG30E. It's one of the most indestructable engines Nissan has ever built, and has hella pull from the line. *


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *Performance stuff for the 4th and 5th gen Maximas is pretty prevalent now, 1 SC kit, 2 turbo kits, 5 different Y-Pipes, like 8 different intakes, LSD's, clutches, etc. It's all there. They also have cams now, variable intakes, and the list goes on. *


You can do all of that to a 3rd gen, too, for the same price or less. The only difference is it doesn't come in a box with Stillen's name on it (or cattman, phantom, whatever).


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

I wasn't referring to Stillen's stuff, except for the SC part. All the other stuff you can get from other companies. I'm not a big fan of Stillen personally.

If all that stuff is readily available for the 3rd gens for cheaper, then why is it that all the 3rd gen owners complain about no aftermarket support?





nismo1989 said:


> *You can do all of that to a 3rd gen, too, for the same price or less. The only difference is it doesn't come in a box with Stillen's name on it (or cattman, phantom, whatever). *


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> *I wasn't referring to Stillen's stuff, except for the SC part. All the other stuff you can get from other companies. I'm not a big fan of Stillen personally.
> 
> If all that stuff is readily available for the 3rd gens for cheaper, then why is it that all the 3rd gen owners complain about no aftermarket support? *


If that is so, it must be the ones on this forum. Take a look at my homepage, and click on the Modifications page for my Nissan. There is an extensive list of modifications I've performed. These people that complain are only complaining because they limit thier search(s) to catalogs or companies that taylor to Hondas and Mitsu's only. You have to be sharp, be willing to fabricate a little, and know what you're looking for. Surely you can understand the concept I'm talking about. There's more to modding a car than looking through a GReddy catalog and picking out your parts...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

If anyone here is having trouble sourcing aftermarket performance parts for thier 3rd gen Maxima, feel free to hit me up. I would be glad to help you, all you have to do is ask. Everything from intakes to superchargers to nitrous systems. I've ran nitrous on my Maxima, and I'm currently working on a turbo for one (VG30E) and also a supercharger for another. Anything is possible, and if you do it right it may even be affordable!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I used to complain about not being able to find parts for my 3g, but after alot of searching and time, I found lots of parts for our cars. Now for struts, they don't have too many high performance ones out there, most are one step below the ones for the 4 and 5ers. But I was actually able to find someone that sells a carbon fiber hood! The list could go on and on but you get the idea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

nismo1989 said:


> *If anyone here is having trouble sourcing aftermarket performance parts for thier 3rd gen Maxima, feel free to hit me up. I would be glad to help you, all you have to do is ask. Everything from intakes to superchargers to nitrous systems. I've ran nitrous on my Maxima, and I'm currently working on a turbo for one (VG30E) and also a supercharger for another. Anything is possible, and if you do it right it may even be affordable! *



how do you like your KYB's have you had any problems with the gas struts fading over time?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Just 1 question.

Where would be able to get NOS in Saudi Arabia??


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

RBa2kMax said:


> *Just 1 question.
> 
> Where would be able to get NOS in Saudi Arabia?? *


Are you just looking for a nitrous system, or does it have to be that brand? (NOS is a brand name, and doesn't mean nitrous, for all of you that "live your life a quarter mile at a time" ). I can get you a kit from another manufacturer and have it sent to you. Also try the internet. Look for a distributor that sells to the public and ships internationally. You don't need to buy it from a 'ricer shop', try internet shopping. You'll save hundreds of dollars anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

you know that you would really be better off staying away from NOS, the stuff can reak havock on your engine. Use some of that good old oil you got out there, we do.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *how do you like your KYB's have you had any problems with the gas struts fading over time? *


Not yet. They are a far superior replacement to stock. Not as stiff as Tokicos, though, but much stiffer than stock. When I ordered them, Tok's were on backorder and I couldn't wait any longer


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

yes this is true NOS is a name brand but it is like calling tissues klenex or soda Coke, it is just one of those things you must live to accept.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

I have heard things about gas struts that leave a funny feeling in my stomach about getting them. They work great when new but quickly loose thier performance after about 10k of hard driving. Koni's are the way to go but you get what you pay for. 

How long have you had your KYB's on?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *I have heard things about gas struts that leave a funny feeling in my stomach about getting them. They work great when new but quickly loose thier performance after about 10k of hard driving. Koni's are the way to go but you get what you pay for.
> 
> How long have you had your KYB's on? *


25 months.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

did you ever get your car back on the street? (referring to website woes) how much downtime of that 25 months?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *did you ever get your car back on the street? (referring to website woes) how much downtime of that 25 months? *


Not yet... very soon. Downtime has been since August 17th, and that's been about it. I drove it 100 miles a day, all pretty hard. I may replace them in the summer, though. Maybe Tokicos, but I'll probably gut the Gr2s and install Koni inserts...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

the reason I am asking is because everything on my car is deciding to go at the same time and I want to get the good stuff to replace it (not just the VE VTC) and since you have a 3g and have some of the parts I have been looking at...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *the reason I am asking is because everything on my car is deciding to go at the same time and I want to get the good stuff to replace it (not just the VE VTC) and since you have a 3g and have some of the parts I have been looking at... *


No problem, glad to help. If I don't currently have whatever 
part(s) you're looking at, I probably did at one point. I've tried several engine and suspension setups...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

so what is your favorite strut/spring setup? I don't have alot of mods on my car. FSTB, Rear Sway bar, POP, and getting ready to do the full y-pipe back.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *so what is your favorite strut/spring setup? I don't have alot of mods on my car. FSTB, Rear Sway bar, POP, and getting ready to do the full y-pipe back. *


Best suspension setup for handling for 3rd gens (and this is extreme handling):
FSTB
Addco RSB
Suspension Techniques FSB
Eibach springs
Koni adjustable struts
WSP SFCs stages 1,2,3

Total cost: about $1550 ? 

Best street setup:
FSTB
ST sways
ST or Sprint springs (depending on drop preference)
Tokico struts
WSP SFC stage 1 (maybe. It really helps with a lot of things)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

so you recommend the front sway bar as well, cool


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *so you recommend the front sway bar as well, cool *


Oh, yeah. Makes a hell of a difference. I have STs in front and back, but I would like the rear Addco. It is thicker than the ST in the rear, and I like the composite of it a little better than the ST.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

just be careful, I have the rear adco and it ripped out my brackets from the frame! You MUST!!! reinforce them before you install.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *just be careful, I have the rear adco and it ripped out my brackets from the frame! You MUST!!! reinforce them before you install. *


I thought it came with new brackets? If it did (and I thought it does) then why didn't you install the new brackets with screws when you installed the bar?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

I did install the brackets. But it is the ones that hook to the hanging brackets that rip.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

cneary812 said:


> *I did install the brackets. But it is the ones that hook to the hanging brackets that rip. *


Oh crap. Did you have to get new hanging brackets??


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

they need to be reinforced because the sway bar is too stiff for the stock holders and the weakest point is the L-brackets that hold the hanging brackets. I made new L brackets and it is ok now. But if I new then what I know now I would have reinforced them BEFORE I ripped them


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

oh yes, I forgot to add that this is a common problem with aftermarket sway bars, so the speed shops should all know about this.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Well , getting or reffiling NOS in Saudi Arabia is not a big deal, if you are located in Saudi Arabia, just tell me where exactlly and we will deliver it right to you. We do even have performance gasoline.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

My nighabour have got a 33GTR skyline, its fully modified (stroked, one big sigle turbo, suspension, controlers, fully modified from nismo and much much more..) the car is soooo fast the guy estimated his car to be around 750hp on the engine.


----------

